# Mercier/Bikes Direct/Corus AL



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I was under the impression that Bikes Direct is the marketing arm for bikes bearing the Mercier label; BD has them manufactured and then distributes them. When I went to Mercier's website, I noted that they believe alumnium bikes only should be sold with CF forks and seat posts. In reviewing the specs for the 2011 Mercier Corvus AL on BD's website, I find that the seat post is aluminum. I emailed Mercier to ask about this and they replied as follows:

Dear cyclist,

Thanks for your email. We do not yet have the 2011 Corvus AL on our site.

The early shipment of these do not have a carbon seatpost due to availability and supply chain concerns.
The prices found at dealers with these Corvus AL instock are already discounted thusly.

Best wishes,
Franck


Can anyone explain why they would be selling aluminum bikes with aluminum seat posts when their website specifically states, "CyclesMercier strongly believes that any Aluminum Road Frame must be combined with a Carbon Fiber Fork plus Carbon Fiber seatpost or rear seat stays."

Makes me question their integrity. Can Mike or anyone else provide and explanation?


----------



## Cville700HT (Jul 22, 2010)

*Corvus Al 2011*

Maybe a bit of marketing rhetoric? Plenty of alum bikes have alum posts. I just did a fairly detailed post at your earlier thread on the Corvus. I'm not quite ready to say I love this bike (only had it for a week) but I'm happy with my purchase.

I do wish the seat post / clamp would let me change the seat angle.

Check out Jenson for deals on various components.

This IS NOT the Mercier I might have aspired to own back in Chicago in the 70s. They were popular then (Jacksons and Colnagos were hot, Japan was just coming, Campy Record stuff was the gear to have). My guess too is that BD has acquired rights to Mercier, Windsor, Moto, etc., I'd almost rather call my Corvus a Kinesis (as frame is marked) since I know it's not the 1970s Mercier. (I sold nice Made in Mexico Windsors in 1972)

What I am loving is getting back into road biking after a 20 year absence.


----------

